# Deer chihuahuas



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I know these are less common now and not recognised by the AKC, but i think they are lovely too.
It is said they were the original chi.

Anyone here have or had one?
I never see any advertised either.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Well they aren't really a type of chihuahua, just the shape of their head and bodies that develop as they grow up. A lot of people here have chis with the 'deer' traits. Yoshi has a little deer ... but also kind of appley ... she seems to be in the middle, and she has my most favorite type of head that I've ever seen on a chi


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I think all mine are deer or as Krista said a combo. They all have long snouts but they have the dome heads.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Lin said:


> I think all mine are deer or as Krista said a combo. They all have long snouts but they have the dome heads.


Yeah they look a lot like Yoshi  I just love that head and face shape it's so expressive I find. Misha is more appley, and she just can't make the faces that Yoshi can ^_^


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i like the long snouts too.
I think all chihuahuas are cute though.x


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh definitely, chihuahuas are my favorite  They are the cutest little things no matter what! I love them all. Any colour, and shape ^_^


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Krista said:


> Yeah they look a lot like Yoshi  I just love that head and face shape it's so expressive I find. Misha is more appley, and she just can't make the faces that Yoshi can ^_^


Absolutely Krista! Yoshi and Bu "have that look". My sister has the true apple head in her little blue, and she is so darn cute. Oh heck, I love them all!


----------



## Kellie J (Sep 10, 2009)

My Peanut is definitely a deer faced chihuahua. He has very long legs and a slight different shaped face. He is also just over 10lbs (no fat all muscle) and our vet says he is one of the largest chis he has seen. Plus he has much better teeth than our other chi who is the normal variety. Saying that Peanut is much more calm than Brain and likes to go for incredibly long walks.

Here is another picture of him.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

My dad's chi is "deer" shaped. He prefers this look.. he always tells me his chi is WAY cuter than mine are LOL...he thinks Chloe looks funny. I just roll my eyes LOL


I think both looks are adorable.. I am more partial to the apple shaped heads but either way chis are the cutest!

Sophie

















Chloe is on the left ...Sophie on the right... as you can see their faces are pretty different..at least i think so!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Kellie J said:


> My Peanut is definitely a deer faced chihuahua. He has very long legs and a slight different shaped face. He is also just over 10lbs (no fat all muscle) and our vet says he is one of the largest chis he has seen. Plus he has much better teeth than our other chi who is the normal variety. Saying that Peanut is much more calm than Brain and likes to go for incredibly long walks.
> 
> Here is another picture of him.


Peanut is a big boy, very handsome!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Lin said:


> I think all mine are deer or as Krista said a combo. They all have long snouts but they have the dome heads.


I think mine is the same way...His face and head never look like the chi's you see on the dog shows...

I looked up deer chihuahua online to get some pictures of what they look like and information...very interesting stuff...


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I think mine is a deer head too. But she's not big like other deer head chis I have seen. She's only 5 lbs.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia is an applehead chi with deer ears.
I love her look and its how they say......
"Beauty is in the eyes of the Beholder".
As long as they act like chis their cool.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer them myself. And yeah; original chi shape from everything I've read. (My theory is way back in the day they didn't have C-sections and those little round appleheads were an issue. That's just my theory though! LOL)

They just look so refined and elegant. The little apples are cute, but they don't have that refined look. If/when I go chi hunting.. I'll be on the look out for a little deer.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

My Pippa has a deer head. We call her 'Ears'. She is 9lbs.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Pippa is so cute too.
I lol'd at 'Ears' hehe!! x


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

katsrevenge said:


> I prefer them myself. And yeah; original chi shape from everything I've read. (My theory is way back in the day they didn't have C-sections and those little round appleheads were an issue. That's just my theory though! LOL)
> 
> They just look so refined and elegant. The little apples are cute, but they don't have that refined look. If/when I go chi hunting.. I'll be on the look out for a little deer.


I agree ... I love the applehead, and I think they are just so adorable, but I don't like how it's getting to the point where the noses are causing breathing issues, and the heads are causing more open moleras ... if the look is going to interfere with the health, I think it's going too far. And it's this way with a lot of breeds. Bulldogs can't even have natural birth any more on their own, and cavalier king charles spaniels, well they are starting to have more neurological issues because the 'look' with them is a smaller head and it's getting too small for their brain to fit :S The look of dogs will continue to evolve I'm sure, I just wish it would evolve for the health of the animal in mind first and foremost.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Appleheads have been around a bit.
I remember my uncle Gerald had one
in the late 1950`s when I was a little girl.
They are more extreme now though I think.
They are more $$$ then deerheads as they
are closer to standard.An applehead choc
merle pup is very $$$$ believe me. I have 
seen pups as much as $3000 on the west coast.
I was very blessed to find Dahlia in my home state.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Poco was a deer head. So is Mateo.
Joie is a definite Apple, and Lola is somewhere in between.
I never thought about it when I was chosing my dogs.
It was purely a case of 'that dog must be mine'


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Appleheads have been around a bit.
> I remember my uncle Gerald had one
> in the late 1950`s when I was a little girl.
> They are more extreme now though I think.
> ...


I think it depends, breeders around here seem to charge the same price for all their dogs in the same litter, regardless of head shape. Yoshi's breeder charges about $700, all the time, regardless of how they look or what colour they are, and most of them around here seem to be that way. I saw a chi once on puppy find that was over $6000, I thought that was craaaazy lol. It's interesting though how much they've changed. I found an article once on show chihuahuas showing the winners over the decades and the winners back in the 40's and 50's look much like a 'deer head'. Maybe I can find it again


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Terri said:


> Pippa is so cute too.
> I lol'd at 'Ears' hehe!! x


Thank you!
I love her ears.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Kellie J said:


> My Peanut is definitely a deer faced chihuahua. He has very long legs and a slight different shaped face. He is also just over 10lbs (no fat all muscle) and our vet says he is one of the largest chis he has seen. Plus he has much better teeth than our other chi who is the normal variety. Saying that Peanut is much more calm than Brain and likes to go for incredibly long walks.
> 
> Here is another picture of him.



Peanuts profile reminds me of Pippa.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Krista said:


> I agree ... I love the applehead, and I think they are just so adorable, but I don't like how it's getting to the point where the noses are causing breathing issues, and the heads are causing more open moleras ... if the look is going to interfere with the health, I think it's going too far. And it's this way with a lot of breeds. Bulldogs can't even have natural birth any more on their own, and cavalier king charles spaniels, well they are starting to have more neurological issues because the 'look' with them is a smaller head and it's getting too small for their brain to fit :S The look of dogs will continue to evolve I'm sure, I just wish it would evolve for the health of the animal in mind first and foremost.


I agree 100%!! A look is just that, a look. The health should be first.. and then the look. And some chis I've seen in pics... they have such short noses and flattened faces that they really don't look much like a chi but rather a Pom with out the fur. No wonder people get confused, LOL. 

I known Kali has a moderately short nose and huffs in the heat badly.. The fact that these dogs come from a very hot place makes me also wonder just how short their ancestors' snouts could have been before they started overheating and dieing. 

I do like how the British Kennel Club is changing their rules. I wish the ones in the states would do that as well... but even then, why did they let it get like that in the first place? It's just sad. I'm hoping this is a turn for the better for purebred type dogs. 

And I'd steal every one of the dogs on this thread. Well, not actually steal, but they are just that cute!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I love both types  I just love chihuahua's! Now all I need is to get one lol, All of your pictures are just sooo cute, I'm sitting here going "Awwwwww" to every 1


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Skyla said:


> I love both types  I just love chihuahua's! Now all I need is to get one lol, All of your pictures are just sooo cute, I'm sitting here going "Awwwwww" to every 1


HAHA!! same here hon.
Love them all!!


----------

